# Impingement &Tendonitous



## Angrybird (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone here ever have a shoulder impingement or tendonitous? I currently have both and I have stopped going to the gym to try and heal it up. My job is a physical one and I have no choice there so obviously the gym was what had to go.....or does it? 

 Any ideas on a speedy recovery? Any tips tricks or hints? Are there things u could and or should be doing IN the gym to aide in the recovery? I'm sure most people here can relate to having to take time off and it SUUUUUUUCKS and drives me crazy, fortunately I'm at an age now where I'm smart enough to stop instead of trying to "work through it", at the same time still young enough to be going stir crazy about it!!


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 25, 2015)

Angrybird said:


> Anyone here ever have a shoulder impingement or tendonitous? I currently have both and I have stopped going to the gym to try and heal it up. My job is a physical one and I have no choice there so obviously the gym was what had to go.....or does it?
> 
> Any ideas on a speedy recovery? Any tips tricks or hints? Are there things u could and or should be doing IN the gym to aide in the recovery? I'm sure most people here can relate to having to take time off and it SUUUUUUUCKS and drives me crazy, fortunately I'm at an age now where I'm smart enough to stop instead of trying to "work through it", at the same time still young enough to be going stir crazy about it!!



Well bro, looks like you're gunna have to wait it out for a while. it sucks I hate taking time off of the gym but you can still do legs and core work. Just stay away from anything with the shoulder. For my bicep tendinitis I just rest up do some stretching and mobility stuff. And for supps I take anti inflammatories, animal flex, and healing peptides like tb500 and bpc 157 to speed the healing process up..


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 25, 2015)

I would advise rest for your shoulder and if possible, cut back on the physical activity at work that involves your shoulder.  Shoulder injuries have been a pesky injury for me over the years I feel your pain.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 25, 2015)

Resting the shoulder, icing it 20-30min every few hours, compression, and taking some anti-inflammatories will help initially. After that you need to work on slowly regaining your full ROM at the shoulder with special shoulder and rotator cuff stretches. Once you have range of motion restored you can work on shoulder, rotator cuff, and scapular strengthening exercises. Good luck with recovery.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2015)

Face pulls
Rows
Wall angels
Stick stretch 
Sea turtles 
Rear delt fly face down on incline bench


Stretch the pecs using a door way stretch or see an active release therapy practitioner.

No pressing
No side raises


----------



## rburdge84 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wall angels 
Internal and external rotation
Scapular retraction 
Anything to get the rotator cuff muscles

Avoid any exercises that hurt the shoulder and only go to your allowed ROM. 
also a lacrosse ball on the shoulder can break up some scar tissue


----------



## Angrybird (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you all for the advice, people were right this place is pretty awesome lol!


----------



## Rip (Nov 25, 2015)

Cortisone shot works for me. 


Angrybird said:


> Anyone here ever have a shoulder impingement or tendentious? I currently have both and I have stopped going to the gym to try and heal it up. My job is a physical one and I have no choice there so obviously the gym was what had to go.....or does it?
> 
> Any ideas on a speedy recovery? Any tips tricks or hints? Are there things u could and or should be doing IN the gym to aide in the recovery? I'm sure most people here can relate to having to take time off and it SUUUUUUUCKS and drives me crazy, fortunately I'm at an age now where I'm smart enough to stop instead of trying to "work through it", at the same time still young enough to be going stir crazy about it!!


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 29, 2015)

Rip said:


> Cortisone shot works for me.



this is what i've had to do twice now for AC joint arthritis. the last one was about 6 weeks ago and it still hasnt fully healed the pain. try the advice taken here and if that doesnt help try seeing an orthopedic surgeon if you've got decent insurance.


----------

